# Looking into Alpcas- Pro and Cons?



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 11, 2010)

We are looking into getting Alpacas-  what are some pros and cons?   We are looking at only getting one or two at most.


Anything would be a great help!

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you want the fiber? What would be your plans for the alpacas? Do you want breeding females or fiber males to use the fiber?

They have come down in price quite a bit so now is the time to buy quality at much lower prices than before. If you want some lovely fiber to spin, then you would love alpacas. They are easy to handle and take care of.


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 11, 2010)

We were looking  into fiber females.  We don't need show animals though.    

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chirpy (Sep 11, 2010)

They are wonderful animals but not the kind you can generally walk up to and pet.  Although some will let you do this most camelids do not like to be touched and will chose not to allow petting unless 'caught'.   If they've been worked with and trained; once they have a halter on then you can pet them and enjoy the feeling of their luxurious fleece.

Never have just one alpaca (or llama), they are very social animals and have to have another of their kind to be truly happy and thus... healthy.

I love listening to the llamas humming in the barn on a cold winter night.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 12, 2010)

If you really want just fiber, I would recommend getting gelded males or young males that you would geld when they turn 2. Gelding them helps keep their fiber softer/nicer for longer since there are no  hormones to get them riled up about things. Plus you could probably find nicer fiber buying a pet male than a female. But you do need to have at least 2.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Sep 14, 2010)

Pros are that alpacas are smaller than Llamas so when doing vaccinations or worming it's easier to administer to a smaller animal, vs a larger Llama. But the few alpacas I have are Waaay spunkier & put up more of a fuss over messing with them. They do have nice fiber but are more costly than a fiber goat & less of a 'people pet' for affection or wanting to be petted, etc.

Very beautiful to see grazing in a field though.  They're easier on the ground, not tearing up the soil like other animals. & they poo in piles (or a semi pile).  Unlike goats that will laydown in beautifully clean stall, stand up & poo & pee.   I think goats are a little more 'hardy' of an animal, as Alpacas are exotics & need a little more knowledge for care than a more common animal.

Good luck on your new endeavor nomatter what you decide.


----------

